# 1972 Skyline 2000GT



## Guest (Nov 22, 2002)

I have a 1972 Skyline 2000GT here in Okinawa Japan for sale.
I'm asking $8000 for it and I need to sell.The car is old enough for import to the U.S. without any modifications. It has a L28 (N42 block) motor,tripple mikuni carbs, and lots of other goodies.Please email me if anyone is interested.


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2002)

we americans love skylines but we're not stupid. 1972 for $8000? what do u take us for, it must be in really good condition


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2002)

can you please email me a pic of it to:


[email protected]

and some specs too


----------



## JZK316 (Sep 18, 2002)

I would pay 8gs for a 1972 Charger R/T.


----------



## turbo91ser (Apr 30, 2002)

*Skyline Pictures*

Could you please email me some pictures to [email protected]

TIA,
Jon


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2002)

maybe 8k shipped to my front door...but the reason most us boys love the Skyline is performance...when it comes to old cars we have plenty of US muscle that is much faster and easier to work on.


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2002)

you all are crazy!! I am in okinawa right now and $8000 is GREAT for a 1972 SKYLINE! look in this months SUPER STREET and notice the white skyline (about a 72) that the guy payed $10000 for and had appraised at $45000 in the states!!!! Good luck to you shimagiijin! give me a call 622-8796. jason


----------



## turbo91ser (Apr 30, 2002)

*Skyline really for sale?*

Well, I don't think he's very serious about selling it .... no pictures and no reply in how many days now...........?


----------



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

yeh Super Street said .. that the guy who bought that White Skyline.. tried to get it re-painted in Japan... but they told him to go to another bodyshop cause it was so respected....
But he did pay a lot for that baby.. looks kinda sweet to me...


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2003)

far be it from my unknowledgeable self to interject but i have a few questions. first and foremost the 2000GTR came with an S20 so whats up with your car. now i leave reservation to be wrong but not by much. also the kpgc10 was first produced in 71 so it is a 2 door and not the sedan version correct? and third if its such a great price why would you want to sell it in America why not sell it in Japan and make more money or import it yourself and make "43k"?? my conclusion is whether you have one or not your still full of crap!

later 
dan


----------



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

when did he say it was a Sedan


----------



## Blitztech (Jul 4, 2002)

http://www.npclub.com/bb/showthread.php?threadid=5551


----------



## Blitztech (Jul 4, 2002)

found this on a website


----------



## skylineawd (Dec 3, 2002)

So does the $8000 include shipping?


----------



## Sr20 B12 (May 1, 2002)

thenissangod said:


> *first and foremost the 2000GTR came with an S20.....
> dan *


YOu have been miss informed.


----------



## Sentra_Industies (Oct 31, 2002)

Thats a sweet azz car. Its a Nissan that looks like a 60's American Muscle Car, what could be better than that? For under $10000.

Its a novelty people.


----------



## scourge (Feb 27, 2003)

JaNigguh said:


> *we americans love skylines but we're not stupid. 1972 for $8000? what do u take us for, it must be in really good condition *


If you don't know that a 1972 Skyline in good condition IS worth $8000, then you don't know jack squat about Skylines like you claim you do.


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2003)

yes i read that article in super street, that dude almost got killed over it to cuz someone tried to steal his watanabe( VERY rare rims) magnesium rims. honestly i'd pay $8000 for that skyline i think it would be worth it, especially for their rarity


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2003)

umm.... yeah if you guys knew anything about skylines which i don't think you do, you would know that 8k (in any kind of decent running and looking condition) is great price. this is the beggining of the skyline becoming a super sports car if you will. it was also (in the 4 door trim pre 71) the spawn of drifting. the 2 door is said to be the best balanced car ever built for production made available to the public. this is a true nissan lovers dream. (just not insuring it) oh and lmfao @ hard to work on and no performance. come on dude you know nothing this would eat anything on the track and its 30 years + of beauty and elegance refined in a supreme sports package. a looker? yes when everyone asks "what is that" you can tell them and watch their jaw drop. straight six 2 liters 160hp 133lb ft (mind you 80hp/lt from a car made in 1972) 2400lb curb (s20 engine fuel injected) i mean come on how can you pass that up.. and i know my thoughts are scattered but back to the best balanced car.. that was from Mr. Hasemi (unisia skyline driver) so i think it has some validity in that statement. thats just some of the info ive attained through reserch. use it at your own will if you want to know more ill tell ya.


----------

